# Comanche Confo?



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Tell me what you think of Comanche. Just curious to see what others have to say 


































The only major thing I know is his major out toed in the back. Also any ideas on what you think his breeding is judging by his confo?


----------



## huntseat7 (Dec 31, 2008)

Love the color!! He i a little cowhocked in back, and his front knee looks big to me. and a little bit of a deep gut and sway back.


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

Hes beautiful!

Nice even body.

Just Darn Pretty


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not the greatest at confirmation so correct me if i'm wrong. His Hocks look high compared to his knees and his neck appears short but still has the 2:1 ratio so not bad. I would like to see more muscling in his hindquarters. His front legs look good to me. I can never tell the slope of the shoulder but it looks a little straight but the angle to his pasterns looks good (I think haha).

I think he is a cutie


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

He appears pretty butt-high to me but other than that he's sure a looker! I love how his mane is so long...


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not much help when it comes to conformation, but I agree that he is gorgeous. He looks a little drafty, like he could be 1/4 or so? He looks like he's a gentle sweetheart.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Lori1983 said:


> I'm not much help when it comes to conformation, but I agree that he is gorgeous. He looks a little drafty, like he could be 1/4 or so? He looks like he's a gentle sweetheart.


Yes! He has huge feet and knees! He is 14.2hh but fits a full size bridle and boots. I use pony boots and bridles for my boy Kai who is 14.1hh, they are just sooo different in build. Thanks everyone for your input


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree that there is probably a little bit of draft in there somewhere. His feet are nice and big and he's got a solid body. He looks like he has quite the personality He kind of looks like a large pony in his conformation.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is a little down hill and cow-hocked(but you already mentioned that). That is all that I really see. I love his big bones and solid feet. I wish more horses were bred like him.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

He looks a bit downhill but I REALLY like his look. VERY nice horse!


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

did you breed some paint or quarter horse in whith the draft?hes a really nice lloking horse and im hoping to get a horse with that color soon.how do you get his mane to be that long?!?


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

My family didn't breed him. We think he was just a back yard breeder cause he has no registration but we have guessed at QH somewhere in there. He is a very flashy horse, I always get nice comments about his looks, confo and movement when I take him out. And his mane is a mess! It goes into dreadlocks all the time. He had it pulled for a while when a friend was hacking him at Pony Club but he looks so weird without his long mane hehe. We just have to detangle it all the time  Thanks for the comments.


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

I think he might be a chincoteague cross of some sort, because he has the fuzzy fetlocks, and the wide-boned legs, also the color and hair defintely points in that direction.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Downhill build
Very short neck
His shoulders are a tad straight, but not bad
Camped out in the back
A tad over the knee
A tad cow hocked

I see some other stuff, but his coloring is really playing with proportions and it looks different in each picture.
I really like him, nothing too bad in his conformation


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He is quite compact eh. He is quite a bit downhill but other than that I like the way he's put together. He looks like a sweet boy, his face is really sweet.
Great pics by the way.


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree with the conformation critique that has already been posted by others. 

I did want to say these are great conformation pictures! Please others take note on these pictures. I wish other posts for a conformation critique would take pictures like these.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

this is kinda akward to say but.... I LOVE HIS BUTT hehe. it is so cute lol


----------

